# Happy holiday from me to you.



## Capt Lightning (Dec 24, 2021)

To all my fellow Humanists and non-believers,  eat, drink and be merry.  Have a great day and join me in raising a glass to say "Happy Birthday" to  Sir Isaac Newton.  Possibly the greatest person born on 25th.Dec.   (in 1642 .) 



Picture by Quentin Blake.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy Birthday Isaac!  Glad you sat under that apple tree!  Life has never been the same.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 25, 2021)

Going down the shore to visit with my son until tomorrow night.  See you all then.


----------



## Devi (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy Holidays to you, too, @Capt Lightning!


----------



## Wren (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas!


----------

